# Chocolate Bayou Fishing tournament



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Saturday​*October 13, 2007*​​*LUTES MARINE*​​*$ 30 Entry fee*​*100% cash payout*​​*From- 5:00am - 4:00pm*​​*Door Prizes will be given out*​*Must be present to win*​​*CATAGORIES*

*Heaviest Speckled Trout****
Determined by weight
Trout must exceed 15"

*Blackjack "Speckled Trout"* ***
Determined by length

Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched. Spec. must exceed 15"

*Any mutilated or altered fish will be disqualified along with the rest of the contestant fish.*



*Redfish with the most spots*
Redfish must be in the slot;(20" - 28"), 

Spots must not be touching and 

bigger than a pencil eraser 


*$200 Bonus Mystery Fish *

*(one payout only )*
A fish species name will be drawn at the end of the tournament. The heaviest of this category will get the single, one time payout. 
Eligible fish: *Flounder, Sheephead, Black Drum, Sand-trout, Croaker & Gafftop Sail Catfish*.
($200 pay out based on 40 paid entries)



**No one fish may be used in more than one category*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. _

_For example, 45 entries' equals 3 places for each division. We are trying to get rewards back in the hands of as many fishermen. Weigh Master has the right to round up entries, to add an additional payout._

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

1. Tournament begins Saturday October 13th at 5:00am and ends at 4:00 pm

*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 4pm sharp.

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
*10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.
12. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in.
13. No pooling fish
14. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.

*All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final!!!!!*

*For direction and questions call*​​*LUTES MARINE*​​*281 393 1021* ​​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We had some 2 coolers make this one last month...hope to catch you guys out there


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ya'll should really get in on this one.. .Mikeinfreindswood, fishinlogic, msaddicted and I fished this last time.... There are a few other 2coolers that fished it as well, just cant remmeber the screen names

My best bud and I will be fishing it again this time

Thomas


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I sure would like to fish this one since its in my backyard but I'm working nights. Ya'll have fun.

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If something changes you should try to make it......if you get there real early she will let you sign up the day of....


Thomas and crew (MIKE) really cleand up last tourny.........

Lets see if they can do it again.....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I fished it last time, but not sure about this time. Any change to rule that you can only win one place a catagory?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*This Weekend*

Lets get a 2cool Count......

Who's going to make it ????


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Brian,

I will be there again.. Bringing my best freind to fish as well. I registered today and so far i think she has 12 on the list..

Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Its kinda fair to let everyone only win 1 place per category.. This is a fun tournament, and its helps it be open for others to win right???

I would have won first last year in two categories.. Same applied

Thomas


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> Its kinda fair to let everyone only win 1 place per category.. This is a fun tournament, and its helps it be open for others to win right???
> 
> I would have won first last year in two categories.. Same applied
> 
> Thomas


How is that fair??:question: You should be able to win all the catagories if you catch the fish, I know it's a fun tournament but you have to leave the competition fair.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> Its kinda fair to let everyone only win 1 place per category.. This is a fun tournament, and its helps it be open for others to win right???
> 
> I would have won first last year in two categories.. Same applied
> 
> Thomas


Have to agree with ya T. Its for fun so let it be just that...all in fun. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it. I'm outta vacation and working graveyards. Otherwise, Ida wrapped up 1st for sure!!! :tongue: j/k.

Ya'll have a good time and keep in mind its for fun....I'm sure Ms. Barbara will appreciate the friendliness and comraderie of fishermen vs. the bickering and overcompetition...jmo. Ya'll have fun!!

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

These tournamnets are meant to make it fun on the bayou with a little friendly competition.

No one is going to get RICH fishing these. Barbra makes sure its a 100% payback so she makes NO money from the entries, and even goes out and spends her own money on the DOOR prizes.

Most of the time, by placing in this tournamnet, you merley pay for you fishing cost and have a little somthing left over.

I have seen 1st pay out anywhere from $250 - $400......just depends on the entries.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I believe last tournament I won $203 on the 1st place Blackjack red


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Bayourat,

I do see your point,but You can win multiple categories..... IE: you can take first in blackjack, spots, big trout and the 200 bonus fish... You just can't take 1st,2nd,3rd etc in any one category.


----------

